# Brawny, Built, Toned, Slender, Typical, Chubby?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Which do you prefer? I like toned.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Chubby


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MsDaisy said:


> Chubby


Think you answered before I put up the poll. Please vote.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> Chubby


:yes Even though I don't consider the dude in the pic chubby at all. I like men who are like big teddy bears.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This is a hard choice because it depends on the person, but I'm going to vote "Toned". But the others in order of preference would be:
Typical
Chubby
Slender
Built
Brawny


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Slender, then toned.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I am straight but I voted anyway and I think men look best toned. Brad Pitt in Fight Club has the ideal body IMO.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't like any of them more than the others. :stu They all look good.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Slender and/or toned.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I put typical. I honestly don't really care though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> I put typical. I honestly don't really care though.


Same here ^^


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I don't really care as long as they don't have bulging muscles but I chose Chubby. That example isn't even chubby to me though.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Insecure said:


> I don't really care as long as they don't have bulging muscles but I chose Chubby. That example isn't even chubby to me though.


I'll say. That guy has thin arms and a flat stomach.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> I am straight but I voted anyway and I think men look best toned. Brad Pitt in Fight Club has the ideal body IMO.


You read my mind.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I'm glad slender is not totally undesirable. People always say I'm too skinny, but my BMI is right in the middle of the normal range >_<


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure how accurate these pictures are. Who are these strange hairless men with a visible four pack when they are otherwise undefined and chubby.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Typical. I'm not really a fan of prominent abs.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Toned or Typical. Doesn't really matter though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My boyfriend's far chubbier than Mr. Chubby up there, but Mr. Chubby's still alright. I picked him, but would go for any of the pics in the middle and on the right.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Brawny or built








Muscles make me crazy.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Slender, typical and toned. Brawny and Built aren't really my style. Chubby, well, that picture doesn't really look that chubby to me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I voted for slender though because I think that's what my boyfriend is. Lol.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Slender first then toned. My boyfriend is slender.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am none.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

matty said:


> I am none.


Hehe what are you then?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Hehe what are you then?


I'm a monster!! *runs and hides* But really little bit of fat, skinny, muscular.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

toned


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I am working towards to toned look so it must be the winner!!!! =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to be toned - I will checking the ladies' responses. I am repeatedly complimented - men and women - for my millenniummanly legs. I got them from my dad (RIP).

Being all bulky and muscular is hard to maintain.

It's bad enough I am fighting Paxil fat - it wouldn't be there if I wasn't taking it!
Medicinally induced hunger pains and metabolism slowers - molasses in May. :flush.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I'm a sucker for muscles. I especially like nice strong arms :yes


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My order of preference:

Typical
Built
Slender
Chubby
Toned
Brawny


----------

